# Koi tot



## Koiliebhaber1995 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mir einen kleinen Koi gekauft (ca. 10cm), ich habe ihn dann in den neuen Teich eingelassen, der Teich hat auch neues Frischwasser bekommen. Das Wasser war am Anfang noch ganz klar, auch als ich den Koi eingesetzt habe war es auch noch klar, doch nach einigen Tagen wurde das Wasser immer grüner ist ja auch gewöhnlich bei Frischwasser im Teich. Heute morgen ist der Pumpenschlauch nicht mehr komplett im Wasser gewesen, sondern schon außerhalb auf dem Gras. Vor einer Viertelstunde fand ich dann, den toten Koi. Hier ein Bild..nicht gut zu erkennen sorry, konnte kein besseres mehr machen, da es ja sehr dunkel schon ist.


----------



## lars75 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koi tot*

Hast du den Fisch in ganz frisches Wasser gesetzt? Wie lange hast du deinen Teich schon?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koi tot*

Also ich glaube du steuerst auf ein größeres Problem hin

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23022


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koi tot*

Fing ja hier schon an:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22710

und das sagt dann alles:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22744

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22724

Alessandro ist halt 15 Jahre alt. Optimales Alter nix zu kapieren,
Ratschläge nicht anzunehmen, alles besser zu wissen und auf
dem Rücken der armen Tiere ein pupertäres Ego zu entwickeln.

Sorry für die klaren harten Worte. Gib Deine restlichen Fische
jemand der sich auskennt und informiere Dich erst mal ordentlich
bevor Du weitere Lebewesen kaufst und über die Regenbogen-
brücke schickst :evil


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koi tot*

@ lars: Der vorherige Teich war zu klein und in einer Wanne, deshalb wollte ich ihn vergrößern was ich auch gemacht habe mit Folie. Der Teich insgesamt schon 2 Jahre alt, seit der vergrößerung so knapp 3 1/2 Wochen.


----------



## Horst T. (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koi tot*

Du hast doch in einem anderen beitarg geschrieben das du noch ein Foto von deinem teich einstellen willst... ....mach doch mal.....


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koi tot*

Hi.

Ein 3,5 Wochen alter Teich und schon Fische drin? :shock

Bitte sei so gut und miss früh + abends die Wasserwerte - allen voran Nitrit.
Und google/such hier mal nach Nitritpeak. 

Geht der Nitrit-Wert hoch, helfen nur großzügige Teilwasserwechsel!


----------



## jochen (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koi tot*

Hallo Allesandro,

ich denke mal der Fisch ist an einer Nitritvergiftung gestorben, bei hohem pH Wert, könnte es auch Ammoniak gewesen sein.

Du hast einen Kardinalfehler gemacht, nämlich die Fische zu früh in das frische Wasser gesetzt, ob das Wasser trüb, klar oder grün ist spielt da keine Rolle, die Werte solltest du messen.

Menno mach doch deinen Namen Koiliebhaber mal alle Ehre, und informiere dich bitte über diese Fische, nicht nur über ihre Farben, sondern auch über das Medium (Wasser...) in dem sie Leben möchten.


Nitritpeak wäre schon mal ein guter Anfang.


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Koi tot*

Ok, also mit dem Wasserwechsel fang ich morgen an wieviel % vom Wasser soll ich entfernen und dann wieder hinzufügen? 

Hab heute leider nur Fotos von den 2 anderen Teichen gemacht. Kann ich gerne gleich reinstellen, aber das passt hier ja dann net so ganz. So früh wie möglich mess ich die Wasserwerte.


----------

